# Balthablog!



## Chansey (Apr 19, 2010)

*Hello!:biggrin2:
I'm not sure anybody will read this, but it will be nice to have a log of my life with my new pal Balthazar.

Balthazar (or Binkazar, Poopazar, etc., depending on his actions ) is a 4 month old greyish mini rex buck. If anybody could identify the technical term for his coat color, that'd be great, as I have compared him to pictures online and he could be a few things... I'm no expert. He's my first bunny and has stolen my heart.:inlove:

I adopted him a few weeks ago. He's already been spoiled with toys, treats, and many many Craisins. We bought him a harness and leash and he has had a ball frolicking outside (essentially him dragging me around the neighborhood. We've gotten quite a lot of attention from the neighbors.) He's a sucker for dandylion greens and his beloved clover. :clover:

He has a very curious, adventurous personality and loves attention. He's a very sweet rabbit and a fun new addition to my family. He does the most intense, high jumping binkies, and loves to Bunny 500! :bunnydance:

As for me, i'm a 20 year old nursing student from Raleigh, North Carolina. Me and my roomie, Nissy, share an apartment with Balth, although my boyfriend, Mike, spends just as much time here as I do.:hearts:

ANYWAY, here are some pictures i've gotten so far! Right now I don't have a camera, but hopefully i'll get one soon. Currently my cell phone is sufficing.:expressionless






His first photo, seen on my pal Nissy's lap.





Disapproving already.:rofl:





What's going on?





Balth and Mikey 





His first outdoor adventure!!

Thanks for reading!!
-Alexandra
*


----------



## katt (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow! He is very cute!

my guess would be that he is an opal colored mini rex (does he have a fawn colored triangle behind his ears?)

welcome to the forum and to the world of bunnies! I have owned rabbits for over 10 years now and can say without a doubt that they are awesome pets!

can't wait for more stories and photos!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is an great website to help you with the color.. Read on the right side and it will tell you what you are looking for.

http://mr-colors.tripod.com/


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 19, 2010)

OPAL- The surface color of the top and sides of the body is to be a rich medium blue. The intermediate color is to be a golden fawn clearly defined over a slate-blue under color. Eyes- blue-gray
---------------------------------------
BLUE- The entire body should be a rich levi blue, which runs deep to the skin to a medium blue under color. The guard hairs cannot be a different color than the body color. Eyes are blue-gray
-----------------------------------------
LILAC- The color should be a medium gray (the color of a dove) , with a light pink tint on the surface. Eyes: Blue gray.


----------



## Chansey (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks yall! 
I was thinking he was opal, but there isn't much of a fawn tint to him... He's pretty standard gray, but when I part his fur the hairs are entirely white closer to his skin. Maybe he will darken as he gets older?

I appreciate the useful information!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 19, 2010)

He is so adorable!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 19, 2010)

Balthazar is a gorgeous boy..and sounds like he's quite a little character.


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Apr 19, 2010)

He is such a cutie pie! I'd love to get a Mini Rex someday!


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 20, 2010)

He is so cute. I love mini rex buns.

I would post a picture in the rabbitry and I am sure they can tell you the coloring.


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 20, 2010)

so young and cute and already showing rexy attitude!! love it:rofl:


----------



## Chansey (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks a bunch you guys! :bunnydance:


----------



## Chansey (Apr 21, 2010)

*Balthazar has been a little brat today! He dumped all his pellets out and threw his bowl across the cage at some point when I was out, and his hay had been thrown -everywhere-. I've been reading on the forums about how adolescent male rabbits often bahave a little crazy sometimes, so I suppose its just his way of being a lil' rebel. He's still a sweet boy though and did many megabinkies today. 

Here's a couple pics..





GLUG GLUG GLUG





Flopped.*

*Thank you all for your kind comments. :wave: Take care!!

-Alexandra*


----------



## Chansey (Apr 25, 2010)

*Brought Balth to my dad's house where he scared the cat more than the cat scared him! (He was well protected, of course). He's got so much spunk. Unfortunately he didn't like the car ride very much. 

Just a small update... but I love this picture!!





I feel like he's getting a little chubby.. but I had read that I should feed him as much as he'll eat until he's 6 months old (now he's 4 months). Maybe he just looks a little fat? He seems very healthy and his little chubs make him even more adorable to me!!:biggrin2:
*


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 26, 2010)

He's soooo cute! I just love his baby cheeks! It's amazing how he uses a harness. My boys won't do it! They fight it to the death!

I think he is chubby looking but if he is young and active I wouldn't worry too much right now. Are you feeding him unlimited pellets and unlimited hay? If he ate more hay than pellets he ought to even out a bit. Just how much pellets is he consuming a day? He looks about 4-5lbs but sorta hard to tell from pics alone.


----------



## Chansey (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you!! :biggrin2: And yes i'm really happy about how the harness has worked out... He wasn't fond of it the first couple times but now he doesn't mind it at all- probably because he now knows it means he gets to have outdoor adventures!

He eats about 1/4 to 1/3 cup of pellets every day, and a decent amount of both timothy and alfalfa hay. He seems to be constantly munching on hay, now that I think about it. He gets a few Craisins daily as well. I read that at his age I should start introducing some greens, veggies, and fruits, but in small amounts so he doesn't get an upset stomach. He loves dandelion greens, clover, carrots and banana.

I may be spoiling him.. maybe that's why he's pudgy. :headsmack

I've estimated he's between 3 and 4 lbs right now, but I could be wrong.

Thanks again for your kind comments!


----------



## Chansey (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey everyone- Long time no post! I've been at the forum but pretty much lurking and learning about rabbits. :bunnyheart


Since i've last updated, I got a 3 legged hamster that I named Apples. I've had a few hamsters before (of the 4 legged variety ;P), but none of them were nearly as healthy, energetic, and sweet as this one is. It blows my mind- I bet the poor thing was stepped on by a person but she is so loving and friendly to everyone she meets. I found her at a pet store and had to rescue her.

Here's her running in her wheel (she's a great athlete despite her handicap), and then one of me holding her (not lookin too fresh i know, it was late at night what can i say)...










As far as Baltha-updates go, I made him a cage of those organizer shelves (thanks to you RO folks for such a brilliant idea!) It has 3 stories and he seems to love it. I even saw him binky inside the cage. Heres a picture of it:





...although its not from a very good angle... my bad!

Balthazar has become so much more tolerant of petting, holding, and nail clipping. He is almost 8 months old now and I plan on getting him nuetered pretty soon, although his litter habits and behavior is already quite nice.

He randomly developed a dark splotch- a "broken" style spot in the center of his back. He is gray but the spot is just a darker shade. It's kinda strange, I expected him to be solid except for his white belly.

Here's some bunny pics.

















"devouring" a good book!


Also here is my cat, Chansey (my username-sake), my beloved! Ain't she purdy?





Thanks for reading!!:biggrin: Take care!!

-Alex


----------



## Chansey (Sep 6, 2010)

New pics! His fur is changing a lot lately- I suppose he is just molting, but I haven't heard of a complete color change because of that! You can see it well in this first pic.










"Howdy, Mama!"





Fatty Fatty Two-by-Four... (yeah, i'm working on fixing that ...)


Lastly, here is one of my new additions, Homer the syrian hamster (yes, after Homer Simpson- he looks and acts like him to me!) He and my other hamster, Apples, have recently had a litter of pups together. They are doing well and all have homes awaiting them.  I would post pics of the pups but I don't want to disturb Mommy Hamster.





That's all for now, I hope everybody is doing well! I'm sort of a lurker on this forum but I read a lot of the posts and have been keeping up with a lot of yalls blogs. 

-Alex


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm wondering if Balth might be part mix? His whiskers are so long and not the normal curly rexy ones. hmmm.... At any rate, he is just gorgeous and glad to see another mini rex owner on the board  I am enjoying your blog!


----------



## Chansey (Sep 6, 2010)

Perhaps you're right... looking at other Mini Rexes now I do see that he has particularly long whiskers... Some of them are "crinkled" and squiggly, though, especially around his eyes (sometimes I have to cut some stray eye whiskers so they don't curl right into his eye!).. so I suppose that could be the part mini rex in him!

Thank you for your kind words! By the way, Poe is very handsome bun!:bunnydance:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great pictures, definitely a cutie.

I was also wondering what your usingfor the shelf?


----------



## Chansey (Sep 7, 2010)

:biggrin: Thank you very much!


It may sound strange, but its actually a mat supposed to be used at the bottom of a dish-drainer. I found them at the dollar store, attached them to the (knock off) NIC panel, and then put a small towel on it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 7, 2010)

I like it, I will have to try that. I was using carpet but ran out, so I was looking for new ideas, thanks.


----------



## Chansey (Jan 19, 2011)

Man, another long span of time with no update! I do lurk on the forum quite a bit, hehe! And I love reading the other blogs.

Since my last post I have gotten a new job and quit the old crappy one, and I have transferred to NC State University, and am switching majors... I also moved out of an apartment because of roommate problems, so, lots has been happening.

I forget who i've talked about on here, but my current zoo also includes: 2 guinea pigs, 2 -jumbo- and I mean gigantic rats, 2 syrian hamsters and a betta fish. I love them all so much.

Balthazar got neutered a while ago as well. Unfortunately it has been more than 6 weeks and he is still being quite naughty sometimes =/ Oh well, it at least means..

I got a little girlfriend for him!

Her name is Dolly and she is so laid back and sweet. I have already posted these on the "what breed is my rabbit" board because I am unsure of whether she is a Mini Lop or a Holland Lop. Any input/opinions would be appreciated!


















She's only a few months old so she is tiny! But B loves her very much, they snuggle and groom each other all the time.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Alex

I can't believe I haven't seen your Blog before. What a HANDSOME bunny you have in Balthazar. He looks like he has alot of personality.

And you new bunny is adorable too.

Looking forward to seeing more pictures of the two of them together.

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 19, 2011)

Quite a cute menagerie you have. Thought B looks a lot like an Opal. With mixes one never knows how the genes will assert.


----------



## Chansey (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks, Susan and Nancy, for your nice comments! B and Dolly say "thanks" too :biggrin:


----------



## Chansey (Jan 20, 2011)

Just took some photos I thought we worth sharing, of the buns and of my other babies! First off...

Here is the bun gang. The lionhead mix belongs to my boyfriend's little sister, and won't be with them for the long term.. I'm trying to not get too attached ;_; I'm moving into a new apartment soon and so I'll be taking B and Dolly with me. The lionhead is called Fluffernutter and is one of the most laid back buns i've ever met. But then, so is Dolly!











They all get along wonderfully, as you can see... B loves all this attention from the ladies! (Yes, he is neutered!)

Here are my rats... Dexter (after the show... I love it!) and Fat George (not so fat after being switched to Oxbow Regal Rat)

Dex, in his cuddle cup he loves so much:






..F.G.:






The 2 guinea pigs, Kirby (The absynnian on left) and Squeals (on right), Both female.






And lastly, Homer Hamster, saying "Why'd you wake me up, woman?!"






Thats all for now. =)


----------



## hln917 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Chansey wrote: *


> They all get along wonderfully, as you can see... B loves all this attention from the ladies! (Yes, he is neutered!)


I love this picture!


----------



## Chansey (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you, Helen!  (Your blog is wonderful by the way!)


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Eeeeeeeeep cuteness overload!!! I love them all but Dolly has stolen my heart! I've wanted one like her for a very very long time! I look forward to seeing more pictures and reading more stories! Welcome to the family, Dolly! :biggrin2:


----------



## Chansey (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you Nela!! She is such a sweet bunny, too.. Definitely the friendliest and most relaxed of the bunch. :biggrin2:


Here's a photo from a few weeks ago I wanted to share with yall...





^Dolly flops like this all the time.. SOO CUTE! Ignore the messiness of the cage.. there was some uneaten cecals when the lionhead first got here but she has since gotten better about eating them, and its all cleaned up.

The cage is pretty large, and has a second level... Fluffer, the lionhead, is now old enough so she can hop up there.. Dolly is bigger than Fluffer but has yet to figure this out XD She binkies CONSTANTLY!


I started buying Oxbow hay in bulk, because the buns and piggies were going through the 40 oz bag within a couple days! I bought a 9 lb big ol' bag of it, and my boss (since I work at a pet store) is giving me a good deal... Next time we will be splitting the 50 lb box of hay 

So long story short now I'm spending less $ on hay so I can spend more spoiling them with more toys


----------

